# Which cork is better?



## NashChic (Apr 3, 2013)

The LHBS I usually shop at carries LD Carlson corks. I usually buy #8s for skeeter pee or mist kits & #9s for everything else. Yesterday I visited a different LHBS and picked up some corks while I was there. They're Crosby & Baker and they say they are 1 3/4" but they're definitely shorter than the ones I usually use. Anyone have an opinion about either of these corks? How long can I safely age with either of these?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 3, 2013)

That is a hood brand quality wise. Length would be for how long you will be storing them. Longer aged wines would use a longer cork for protection. 

I prefer the synthetic noma cork myself. 

Others can voice their opinions.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, unless the two photos are deceptive I would say the Crosby Baker corks appear to be more like 1.5 inches and not 1.75 inches as marked. Can you measure side by side in the bag and check the length between the two?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2013)

What kind of corker are you using? It makes a difference. Ahand corker and your better off with #8 at 1.5" If you plan on keeping your wines around for several years you should get an inexpensive floor corker and use #9 corks 1.75" long.


----------



## NashChic (Apr 3, 2013)

I did compare the length side by side and the Crosby & Baker corks are definitely shorter than the Carlson 1.75" ones. They appear to be the same size in girth, just different lengths. Hmm... maybe I should tell them they're incorrectly marked. 

As to the type of corker, I'm using a Portuguese floor corker.

I'm really confused about the synthetic corks. I've read conflicting things about them... Great for long aging.... Absolutely NOT for long aging... Okay with a brass iris Italian floor corker... Creases with a port floor corker. I don't know what to think about them, so I've stayed away. 

Neither LBHS around here sells 1+1 corks. The place I bought the Crosby & Baker corks from yesterday carries what they call "winery grade" but when I asked about them I was told they were still agglomerated and had "fancier" printing on them. (I think he was strictly a beer man  )

I'm still early in this hobby and learning, and I've yet to invest in any expensive kits or juices, so chances are the corks aren't going to be incredibly crucial for the things I currently have going. But I would like to sort out the best corking plan for long term storage before I (hopefully soon) dive into a high end red kit.

Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 4, 2013)

Take em back and get 1.75" unless you want to use them in splits (375ml) bottles that won't be around for more than a year or so. I have the Port floor corker with plastic Iris and its bottled about 1500 bottles to date in ~3 years without any problems. It doesn't mark or mess up the cork in any way. Works as good as the day I brought it home.


----------



## Dugger (Apr 4, 2013)

"Long term storage" is a subjective term and probably means something different to each of us. As a kit wine maker, I rarely have wines that are more than 4 years old and synthetics (Nomacorc) work very well for me. I've been using them for 10 years now with my Portuguese corker with no problems. Long term aging for me is probably in the 5 year range. Long term for others, especially those who make wine from grapes may be in the 5-10 or even 15 year range, so that might mean a different strategy for corking. Recorking is also an option if your aging goes beyond what you may have intended.
Having said all that, using the best closure you can comfortably afford and easily acquire is a sound strategy.


----------



## Enologo (Apr 4, 2013)

Dugger said:


> "Long term storage" is a subjective term and probably means something different to each of us. As a kit wine maker, I rarely have wines that are more than 4 years old and synthetics (Nomacorc) work very well for me. I've been using them for 10 years now with my Portuguese corker with no problems. Long term aging for me is probably in the 5 year range. Long term for others, especially those who make wine from grapes may be in the 5-10 or even 15 year range, so that might mean a different strategy for corking. Recorking is also an option if your aging goes beyond what you may have intended.
> Having said all that, using the best closure you can comfortably afford and easily acquire is a sound strategy.



Yes long term is definitely different for each of us. So far long term for me has been 6 months. and I just bottled a batch reusing some of the corks I used on the previous batch.  I will now separate my stock into drinkers and savers. I have some that I will definitely lay down and some that will keep me going in the interim. Is it just me ? Am I nuts? how do you handle this dilemma??


----------



## NashChic (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess at this point "long term" for me would probably be in the 5 year range. So would I be safe using #9 1.75" corks ...either agglomerated natural cork or synthetic?


----------



## Duster (Apr 5, 2013)

i second the norma synthetic. there a little more money but once i used them i will never go back


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2013)

You absolutely CANNOT reuse a cork that has been inserted into a wine bottle, i.e. USED.

When the cork compresses the first time it takes the shape of THAT bottle and will never totally lose that shape even when removed. If you stuff it into another bottle it will NOT SEAL like a new cork as it has the memory of the previous cork. The wine will be dead in a week or two due to oxidation.




Enologo said:


> I just bottled a batch reusing some of the corks I used on the previous batch.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 5, 2013)

I use the Crosby & Baker corks but mine are actually 1.75". My oldest wine is only 1yr old but I haven't had any problems yet.


----------

